# MicroSHIFT: My Experience



## LandShark'n

After doing a considerable amount of research into MicroSHIFT, I decided to purchase the 10-Speed "BONA" group to replace my aging 9-Speed Ultegra set-up. There are plenty of opinions and valid information about MicroSHIFT, but I wanted to share my experiences too, just in case you are considering this as an option for your bike.

*Why Replace Shimano Ultegra?*
My 9-Speed group was showing its age. When it worked, it worked great, but a randomly slipping right hand shifter convinced me that it might be wise to replace it before I am left stranded without access to the full rear cluster. Besides that, the Ultegra group was ridden hard and showed quite a few scrapes with the asphalt. In short, I also wanted something new and shiny. Originally, I hoped to replace just the shifter, but the more I looked, I realized that what was available was rather expensive or in not much better condition than what I had.

*Enter MicroSHIFT*
First of all, I contacted MicroSHIFT directly via email and had a reply within hours that led me to a U.S.-based distributor of the components. He was very helpful in answering my questions and because of his help, I feel I made a well-informed decision. The kit, which includes the brake/shifters, front and rear derailleurs and cables, cost $239 shipped directly from Taiwan. Within a week, my new components were delivered.

Initial impressions were favorable. All pieces felt substantial with a nice titanium-like finish. The shifter bodies have a very plastic appearance on the inside, meaning the parts that do all the work don't have the substantial appearance that my old Ultegra levers had. However, the assembly appears to be solid and very well manufactured for a budget-oriented group.




























*Installation and Set-up*
I'm not a mechanic, not even close, but the installation of the MicroSHIFT components was straight forward and easily accomplished by anyone with access to a set of metric hex wrenches and a quality set of cable/housing cutters. I am sure I took longer than they guys at my local bike shop could do, but if it meant saving the money and having the experience of doing it myself, it was well worth the time spent.

The included instructions were very clear, with the occasional grammar issue that sometimes happens in translation. After installing both derailleurs, and levers, the most time-consuming task was installing the cables and housing. After this, I was ready to set it up. Once again, the instructions were very clear and I was able to get the rear derailleur shifting well-enough after just the first step of the adjustment phase. A turn and a half of the adjuster barrel had the derailleur effortlessly moving the chain across the cogs with not a bit of noise or hesitation. Click!...Shift...Click!...Shift. It worked perfectly.

The front derailleur was a bit of a problem. I couldn't get it to center completely to elimitate chain rub. I attributed this to the fact that I also swapped my 53 x 39T rings to a semi-compact 50 x 30T combination, and due to the braze-on tab on my frame, I couldn't get the front derailleur within the 3mm gap above the big ring that MicroSHIFT recommends. After spending a couple hours, I swapped back to my Ultegra front derailluer and with a little fine-tuning, it shifted very well. The Ultegra front derailleur cage has a much lower profile than the MicroSHIFT one, which eliminated the chain rub due to less surface area.










*The Ride*
Getting everything working on the stand is one thing, it's how it performs on the open road that counts. I have only put on about 150 miles on the MicroSHIFT set-up, but every shift has been flawless and I have not had to make an adjustment yet. The hood are comfortable, with a Shimano-like feel. Reaching the brake levers is easy despite having smaller hands and once I became used to the shifting method, it is not only easy, but it becomes second-nature. The shifters are easily reached from the hoods or the drops, but I do spend most of my time on the hoods. Each push of the lever results in a smooth down-shift and a quick, but firm, push of the smaller lever up-shifts quickly, with a sharp click, but nowhere near as loud as some reviewers stated. MicroSHIFT lacks the refined feel of the Ultegra levers, but I was never once disappointed by a missed shift.



















*The Verdict*
It's too early to tell, as I have barely any miles on the MicroSHIFT components, but for the first 150 miles, I have not been disappointed. I was curious what my biking buddies think of the group and I waited for comments. Nothing. Not one word. I finally had to tell them about the set up and one guy figured I was riding Shimano. I guess at first glance, maybe...maybe it could be mistaken. I will put the group through its paces at an upcoming race in two weeks as well as the Assault on Mt. Mitchell where it's most important to have access to all the gears I can pack. Let's hope MicroSHIFT doesn't let me down.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## kbwh

A good read. 










What about the shifting ergonomics? And is that upshifter as flimsy as it looks?


----------



## LandShark'n

kbwh said:


> What about the shifting ergonomics? And is that upshifter as flimsy as it looks?


Thank you.

I was concerned because I had read the left-hand, or front shift lever had a very long throw. To me, the throw is longer than the Shimano Ultegra and feels reminiscent of the Campagnolo Veloce group I had at an earlier time. I have small hands, but I didn't find the throw to be exceptionally long or even mildly inconvenient.

As for the upshift lever, it feels solid. It takes very little movement to actuate it, but it does require a firm push. The resulting shift is crisp and precise with no noticeable play in the lever itself.


----------



## ZenNMotion

Campy 10sp shifters work great with Shimano 9 speed drive train with the "hubub" rear derailleur cable mounting when those Shimano shifters finally die. A better quality, more economical, nicer looking option IMO. 10 speed Campy shifters work perfectly with Shimano 8 speed drivetrains as well, with normal cable mounting. I've been racing cross and road for several years now with excellent shifting in race conditions using these combinations, I have no real need to "upgrade" as long as Shimano/Sram 8-9 sp cassettes and chains are available especially with all the investment I have on a bunch of bikes in the basement. 8 speed is especially nice for cyclocross, the wider cassette spacing is more mud friendly than 9 or especially 10sp and replacement cassettes and chains are cheap for cross bikes that get abused in mud and sand. Shimano's weak link is the shifters that are hard to find and costly for older drivetrains, so why not the best of both worlds? 2011 10sp Veloce shifters can be found for as little as $130 from online sources in the UK (Probikekit, Wiggle etc) and they have a polished silver color option, the new hood shape is really nice, they are lighter and more robust than Shimano or microshift equivalents and no more ugly exposed shifter cables. I have done a long test ride on Microshift, and it did work well as I would expect any new components would, but I still think the Campy-Shimano mix is a better option. Here's all the how-to you need to know:
http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3946


----------



## HIMEHEEM

Nice review.

I have used them as well on a build for my daughter. They shift well and would be comparable to a sora shifter. Only dislike I had was they don't pull enough brake cable.


----------



## rx-79g

I spent about $180 for the Nashbar equivalent of those parts for my brother's bike. The quality was very decent, and the placement of the release button is very ergonomic - better, I think, than a thumb button. Shifting is excellent, button feel is loud and stiff, but not unpleasant - just very positive.

There are cosmetic bits on the shifter that aren't very stout, but I don't think they will ultimately affect longevity. The local shop has some Microshift equipped Felts, and they had no mechanical beefs with them - but they are now found on production bikes.

I wouldn't hesitate to use their derailleurs on Shimano equipped bikes - very nicely made.

It's good to have a Shimano compatible alternative to the big three. These parts are sold under the names Token, Sampson, Nashbar, Performance Forte, Bona and Arsis.


----------



## LandShark'n

HIMEHEEM said:


> Nice review.
> 
> I have used them as well on a build for my daughter. They shift well and would be comparable to a sora shifter. Only dislike I had was they don't pull enough brake cable.


Thanks!

I haven't noticed any brake issues at all, but maybe it depends on the caliper you use. As for my set-up, I am using my existing Ultegra dual-pivot calipers.


----------



## rx-79g

LandShark'n said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I haven't noticed any brake issues at all, but maybe it depends on the caliper you use. As for my set-up, I am using my existing Ultegra dual-pivot calipers.


I didn't notice a problem, either, using Cane Creek SCR-3s. 

The parts were also paired with Ritchey WSD cranks. Overall, a really light and nicely functioning ad hoc group.


----------



## Optimus

Thanks for the review, I'll have to keep them in mind next time around!


----------



## natbla

Thanks for the review. I'm building up a budget bike and was looking at the Arsis version as my group. Anyone using that group, and if so any differing experience?


----------



## natbla

LandShark'n said:


> After doing a considerable amount of research into MicroSHIFT, I decided to purchase the 10-Speed "BONA" group to replace my aging 9-Speed Ultegra set-up. There are plenty of opinions and valid information about MicroSHIFT, but I wanted to share my experiences too, just in case you are considering this as an option for your bike.
> 
> 
> First of all, I contacted MicroSHIFT directly via email and had a reply within hours that led me to a U.S.-based distributor of the components. He was very helpful in answering my questions and because of his help, I feel I made a well-informed decision. The kit, which includes the brake/shifters, front and rear derailleurs and cables, cost $239 shipped directly from Taiwan. Within a week, my new components were delivered.


Can you share the contact info on the US based distributor?


----------



## LandShark'n

natbla said:


> Thanks for the review. I'm building up a budget bike and was looking at the Arsis version as my group. Anyone using that group, and if so any differing experience?


I almost bought the Arsis group, but it came in at about $80 more than what I paid for the Bona (love the name...really  ) group.

From my understanding, the brake levers are carbon-wrapped (not a bad thing) and the derailleur is partially carbon and has a CNC-machined cage. Aside from that, I believe they are functionally the same. Let's not forget that Cofidis used the Arsis rear mech on their TT bikes; it can't be bad stuff.

I do want to add that the prices can add up, especially when you compare it to prices on the major road groups sold by the likes of places such as Ribble. You can get a full Veloce group for $529 compared to the Arsis group (levers and derailleurs only) for $350 to $370. Start adding in cranks, BB, brake calipers...you get the idea. I think that MicroSHIFT offers a great product and in time they just might prove to be a solid contender in the market. Just bear in mind that things can get costly if you're buying your components _a'la carte_.


----------



## LandShark'n

natbla said:


> Can you share the contact info on the US based distributor?


I sent you a PM


----------



## jswilson64

Yes, I would like the distributor as well. Any reason not to post their info in the forum?


----------



## LandShark'n

jswilson64 said:


> Yes, I would like the distributor as well. Any reason not to post their info in the forum?


I have his name and email address; I just didn't want to cause him to get tons of SPAM because of me. I'd like to clear it with him before I do


----------



## rx-79g

natbla said:


> Thanks for the review. I'm building up a budget bike and was looking at the Arsis version as my group. Anyone using that group, and if so any differing experience?


Arsis is the highest end, followed by White, Bona, Centos and 10, 9 and 8. 

http://www.microshift.biz/ppdtlist.asp?area=51

As far as I can tell, the differences are cosmetic and the type of jockey pulleys. Arsis has carbon on it, the middle groups have nicer finishes and a lighter looking derailleur plate, and the basic stuff is simpler looking and silver. The cheapest 9 and 8 speed shifters have plastic covered shift paddles, but all the 10 stuff is alloy or carbon covered alloy.

I think, like SRAM, that the various parts are more similar than different, and there is very little weight difference. The best deal is the Nashbar alloy version which is frequently on sale, but I could see getting the Bona with the dark finish, drilled pulleys and nicer looking RD.

You can get Bona on Ebay for the prices discussed here.


----------



## Ventruck

Wow, for something that's not their top end and priced so low, it looks really good. Arsis ironically looks cheap in comparison. Would give this consideration if I wasn't on not-broken-don't-fix terms right now.

Out of curiosity, how's the spring tension on the RD?


----------



## dualpivot

Are these compatible with bar end shifters? Anyone know if Microshift will be making their own?


----------



## rx-79g

dualpivot said:


> Are these compatible with bar end shifters? Anyone know if Microshift will be making their own?


This stuff is Shimano compatible. Click on the link and look around to see their barend offerings.


----------



## jswilson64

OP sent me the contact info via private message. The guy is very responsive to questions - he sent me a price list and catalog almost immediately. I checked with him and he was OK with me posting his e-bay store here. He goes by the user name Best_Derailleur. Click Here for his ebay store. (Mods, if I'm not supposed to post that link, please let me know and I'll remove it ASAP)


----------



## rx-79g

Another look from MS


----------



## pmt

I have thousands of kilometers on bikes with Microshift ten-speed, and it's as good as my bike with DA7800.


----------



## crossracer

I tried out some Forte components from my local performance and they work great. ANd look great also. I used them on a 9 spd cross bike application and only used the rear der and frt der but am ver happy with the shift quality and the looks. 

I believe these are made by microshift, but then again, i could be wrong. 

Bill


----------



## rx-79g

crossracer said:


> I tried out some Forte components from my local performance and they work great. ANd look great also. I used them on a 9 spd cross bike application and only used the rear der and frt der but am ver happy with the shift quality and the looks.
> 
> I believe these are made by microshift, but then again, i could be wrong.
> 
> Bill


They are. Forte, Nashbar, Microshift, Arsis, Token, Sampson, Bona, Centos are all the names I've encountered so far. Specs vary, but the basic parts are all pretty much identical.


----------



## Ventruck

rx-79g said:


> Another look from MS


RD's look ridiculously similar to 5600....which kinda looks like 6600, which..meh.

I did like MS's white idea despite it sounding like a funny playoff of SRAM's "Red". Does stand out, but imo not necessarily in a great way.


----------



## kbwh

That white/yellow/black should blend splendidly with my club kit. Maybe for a CX-commuter-basher bike that doesn't deserve Campagnolo?


----------



## pjanda1

I'm using the Performance/Forte branded 10sp group. I paid $230 for the levers and derailleurs (at the store), which I believe is pretty typical. The carbon levers are the only cf parts on my bike! Thus far, everything is working perfectly. I don't think the fd is a great deal, as by the time you factor in the clamp, it isn't terribly light. Nor is it generally that cheap. The rd, is IMO a good deal. The levers are a steal. FTR, I'm running a 50/34 crank and 11-28 cassette. Despite the rd spec, it is plenty happy with the 28t. I think some of the new microshift rds have an even longer cage. 

Paul


----------



## cs1

Great review.


----------



## Feltrider05

I have a set of their generic ones that came on my Felt. I really like them so far.


----------



## cxl98904

thx for reviews I have recently installed Arsis, but have not ridden yet for lack of brakes. I'm really anxious to try this group out. Seems to shift well w/ the bike on the stand.


----------



## razredge

Thanks for the review. Looking forward to your update and more pics with the componets installed ; )


----------



## bobswire

I had the Forte ones too. I used them on a Salsa Podio because the colors kinda matched
up. I usually run Campy on my bikes but these were on sale for 189.00 last year complete with F/R derailleurs. I agree with the OP review also the ergonomics of the shift lever are well thought out. Great bang for the buck.


----------



## Richard

They're OEM on several "entry level" models of Felt that we stock and are, in my humble opinion, head and shoulders better than Shimano 2300 or Sora. For one thing, unless one has a prehensile thumb, one absolutely cannot reach the Sora thumb button from the drops.

They really have nice ergonomics and a nice "snappy" feel to the shifting. Only thing I don't like is the exposed cable ala old Shimano.


----------



## cxl98904

I have finally got bike together, the arsis group is crisp and repsonsive, I would not hesitate to use this group again


----------



## ohvrolla

Nice to see an affordable solution, especially if considering upgrading an older 8 speed bike.


----------



## tihsepa

Agreed,

Felt uses them on their entry level bikes and its tons better than Sora at a better pricepoint.


----------



## phazeshifta

Hey LandShark'n,

I am looking to build up a Nashbar Al/Carbon frame and these parts are exactly what I'm looking for (good price point with a good color scheme). Was wondering if you could PM me the email address of the US distributor you found. The only place I have found the Microshift items for sale is on eBay, but would rather find a US distributor if possible.

Thanks, and sorry for bumping an old thread.


----------



## pjanda1

Notice that they are on sale right now at Performance. The shifters are $150 a pair, which might be tough to beat. Free shipping too.

Paul


----------



## bobswire

Hey Phaze check out the Performance labeled Forte shifters and derailleurs, they are made my Micro shift and so are the Nashbar labeled shifters.

Forté 10-speed Carbon Dual Control Levers - Road Bike Shifters


----------



## phazeshifta

Do you guys know which model the Forte actually are? Looks like they may be the Arsis re-branded at performance, and I'm not sure what model the ones at Nashbar are. The carbon brake levers at Performance is what makes me think they are the Arsis, but those could've been changed as well.

Was kinda hoping for a White US distributor, but for those prices, they seem like a really good deal.

I really appreciate the responses you guys have given. It's great to have a responsive community to look to!


----------



## bobswire

The quality of Forte carbon shifters these are really nice.
Here's how they looked on a Salsa Podio I owned.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...y-experience-244338-post3373165.html#poststop


----------



## CleavesF

Cofidis Time Trials On Microshift | Cyclingnews.com

if it's good enough for the Pros....


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Nice review. Thanks for posting. Seems like a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## maxxevv

Sounds like they have improved on their quality over the years. 

Had the chance to play around with a set of the first generation groupset some 3 years ago. They were ok when new, but the quality quickly broke down within like 3-4 months of use. Gear shifts became sloppy and shifter developed play. 

Good to hear that they have been proactive and remedied those issues to at least negligible levels.


----------



## skyline377

I had them with the FD and RD didn't really like it,I feel like the throw is long for the front and the rear is sora level. Took it off after 1 ride. I would perfer 105 over them anyday.


----------



## cbumga11

the forte look like they stick a good ways away from the bar? It it just me or does that look uncomfortable?


----------



## Kontact

cbumga11 said:


> the forte look like they stick a good ways away from the bar? It it just me or does that look uncomfortable?


It just looks that way because the hood is relatively small - like old Shimano brake levers. They are very comfortable.


----------



## cs1

This is a really great thread.


----------



## deviousalex

CleavesF said:


> Cofidis Time Trials On Microshift | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> if it's good enough for the Pros....


I wonder how much they got paid for that.


----------



## CleavesF

^^^ yeah... but honestly, would you risk a race on a questionable drivetrain? The answer is always no. It has to be reliable for them to even consider using it. 

I mean to say they didn't have their choice of the big 3 is probably the worst argument you can come up with. I mean they're riding LOOKS.


----------



## adam_mac84

hard to tell from the pics, but do any of those shifters route cable under the wrap? Doesn't appear so


----------



## Kontact

adam_mac84 said:


> hard to tell from the pics, but do any of those shifters route cable under the wrap? Doesn't appear so


No, they're like the first four generations of Shimano STI.


----------



## cierrecart

Gotta say, the white stuff looks pretty slick.


----------



## cs1

Kontact said:


> No, they're like the first four generations of Shimano STI.


There is a video on youtube showing the installation. They disconnected the cables and unscrewed the shifter from the handlebar. You can use the same mounts and cables. Nothing could be easier.


----------



## Sisniega

i used to ride a felt z6 with micro shift shifters and the felt very good , as good as 105 imo


----------



## Kontact

cs1 said:


> There is a video on youtube showing the installation. They disconnected the cables and unscrewed the shifter from the handlebar. You can use the same mounts and cables. Nothing could be easier.


My reply was to answer the question of whether the shift cables were under the tape or not. They are not, like Shimano used to be.


----------



## cs1

Kontact said:


> My reply was to answer the question of whether the shift cables were under the tape or not. They are not, like Shimano used to be.


Sorry, I should have said that first. My point was that they are a direct swap for Shimano. Hence the shift cables are exposed not under the tape like Campy.


----------



## Kontact

cs1 said:


> Sorry, I should have said that first. My point was that they are a direct swap for Shimano. Hence the shift cables are exposed not under the tape like Campy.


Shimano's are now under the tape. Sachs and Modolo used to make under tape Shimano compatible shifters as well. I guess I don't follow.


----------



## Local Hero

Did you say 50/30 chainrings?


----------



## cs1

Kontact said:


> Shimano's are now under the tape. Sachs and Modolo used to make under tape Shimano compatible shifters as well. I guess I don't follow.


Other than aesthetics, does it really matter where the cables are?


----------



## Kontact

cs1 said:


> Other than aesthetics, does it really matter where the cables are?


Not to me. But hidden cables should be more aero. I don't think hiding the cables was worth turning the Shimano shifters into the monstrosities they currently make.

For the price, I'd choose Microshift's external over 105 or even Apex.


----------



## jordo_99

LandShark'n said:


> *The Verdict*
> It's too early to tell, as I have barely any miles on the MicroSHIFT components, but for the first 150 miles, I have not been disappointed. I was curious what my biking buddies think of the group and I waited for comments. Nothing. Not one word. I finally had to tell them about the set up and one guy figured I was riding Shimano. I guess at first glance, maybe...maybe it could be mistaken. I will put the group through its paces at an upcoming race in two weeks as well as the Assault on Mt. Mitchell where it's most important to have access to all the gears I can pack. Let's hope MicroSHIFT doesn't let me down.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


It's been a little over a year since the original post. An update or final thoughts on this set would be awesome.

I just started building up a bike with SRAM Force but I have a friend who's looking to try out cycling and I figured these would be perfect for his budget.


----------



## LandShark'n

Micoshift hasn't let me down even after 6 months of all-weather commuting. I have Ultegra on my other bike, and while the shifting is different, either one suits me well.

Wal*Mart is now carrying MicroSHIFT online...


----------



## LandShark'n

I haven't been on the bike for a couple months now as I've been recently diagnosed with Graves disease and Hyperthyroidism. You wouldn't think such a tiny gland could completely devastate your ability to ride a bike. I thought at first I was simply bonking.

Last night I rode a 4 mile circuit on the MUP with my little girls. Riding in a 34 x 25 gear took all I could give and I was left this morning tired and sore. Ugh.


----------



## pmt

Yes indeed; I have even more kilometers now on my road bike with Microshift, plus I put it on my cyclocross bike and have hammered it on trails, in pouring rain, and ultracross racing. It's never let me down and is still solid as can be. Would Buy Again!


----------



## pjanda1

Mine has held up great. Like I said before, I'm not convinced the front derailleur is a good value (price/weight). But, the whole setup works great, even after hard rain, roof racks and a drop or two. Last time is was in Performance, my levers were on sale again for $130/pr.

Paul


----------



## jordo_99

Thanks for the response. Helps a lot to know that the parts last.

Sorry to hear about your health issues. My dad had something similar and had to cut down a lot on his golfing (he refuses to take a golf cart and can only walk 9 holes...after that he's sore for a few days) but he's since gotten into fishing and billiards and couldn't be happier. I thought it would be terribly difficult for him because he was a really good golfer and spent quite a few days every week on the golf course.

I'm not very knowledgeable on your specific ailment but I read up a bit on wikipedia...is there much of a chance of overcoming it and getting back into cycling again or is it something you'll need to modify your lifestyle for like my dad did?


----------



## LandShark'n

Thanks for your genuine concern and sharing your father's experience. I see an endocrinologist this week to determine what the treatment will be. As far as I know, once I get it under control, I should be able to resume my physical activity. I'm hoping that I am feeling better this year, because I'd love to be back on the bike.


----------



## spokenwald

hi, great piece. who is the U.S. distributor? thanks


----------



## looigi

FWIW, shifter cables under the bar tape is all bad, IMO. More cable drag and faster cable/housing wear which leads to less consistent shifting. And it's more difficult to install and service.


----------



## spokenwald

thanks looigi....my Ultegra 10spd drive train has never worked smoothly even after being adjusted by several mechs and new cables for 2 years. plenty people tell me that they have had no problems. I'm ready to return it to the on-line store and get this microShift. my old 9 spd stuff is still flawless.


----------



## jordo_99

spokenwald said:


> hi, great piece. who is the U.S. distributor? thanks


Performance (Forte) carries a line of them but if you can wait a short while VeloBuild is selling them direct from China (I think they're shipping from China).

Anyway, it's their top-tiered group and weighs about the same as Shimano stuff:
VeloBuild.com - Chinese Carbon Fiber Bicycle Frames for Road, Mountain, Cycle Cross and Time Trial for DIY Do it Yourself Bike Builders and Group Buy - MicroSHIFT Arsis mini Group

The lower tiers will likely be a little cheaper but I doubt you'll find a better price for this one since it's a group buy direct from China.

I'm going to end up getting Microshift for my next bike (likely a touring/cross bike--really want a Surly Ogre with drops and a road group).


----------



## spokenwald

*Meant to say CANNOT GO WRONG*

jordo_99, thanks for your reply and info.
I'll see how long i can wait.
FYI...from my experience having owned and ridden 2 Surley LHT's, you can go wrong with Surly. A bit heavy, but for the price and quality, they're as good as any top line or even custom bike. You'd have to spend 4-5 x's as much to drop 2 lbs. UNLESS.....you go for a Habanero Ti.
I went for a custom Ti Habanero for my monster cross frame and it's a beauty. Lighter than many and rides like a dream. Beautiful workmanship and great ease and totally individual service from Mark and Steve.


----------



## Local Hero

spokenwald said:


> hi, great piece. who is the U.S. distributor? thanks


I saw the group on amazon for $260. 

Now it's higher: Amazon.com: Microshift Arsis Group Set (Carbon/Black): Sports & Outdoors

Still, $380 for two shifters and two derailleurs is not bad.


----------



## jordo_99

spokenwald said:


> jordo_99, thanks for your reply and info.
> I'll see how long i can wait.
> FYI...from my experience having owned and ridden 2 Surley LHT's, you can go wrong with Surly. A bit heavy, but for the price and quality, they're as good as any top line or even custom bike. You'd have to spend 4-5 x's as much to drop 2 lbs. UNLESS.....you go for a Habanero Ti.
> I went for a custom Ti Habanero for my monster cross frame and it's a beauty. Lighter than many and rides like a dream. Beautiful workmanship and great ease and totally individual service from Mark and Steve.


Thanks. I'll definitely check them out.

FWIW, the Surly Ogre is a cross between a road touring frame and a 29er mountain bike...so I'd almost certainly need to go custom to get something similar.


----------



## Agent319

jordo_99 said:


> Performance (Forte) carries a line of them but if you can wait a short while VeloBuild is selling them direct from China (I think they're shipping from China).
> 
> Anyway, it's their top-tiered group and weighs about the same as Shimano stuff:
> VeloBuild.com - Chinese Carbon Fiber Bicycle Frames for Road, Mountain, Cycle Cross and Time Trial for DIY Do it Yourself Bike Builders and Group Buy - MicroSHIFT Arsis mini Group
> 
> The lower tiers will likely be a little cheaper but I doubt you'll find a better price for this one since it's a group buy direct from China.
> 
> I'm going to end up getting Microshift for my next bike (likely a touring/cross bike--really want a Surly Ogre with drops and a road group).



I checked this website but found nothing on the Microshift.


----------



## spokenwald

I Just got an email from VeloBuild who says they're "suspending sales at this time."
But, there are plenty of microshift components for sale through ebay and other internet sales.
Also, as many on these threads have indicated, Performance and Nashbar carry microshift under their own name brands...Forte' and Nashbar, respectively. For me, the Chinese companies have very good prices but the warranty and return issues are not worth the hassle. That being said, I know that many have had good experiences with overseas buying. Thanks everyone for their input and info, very helpful.


----------



## spokenwald

I Just got an email from VeloBuild who says they're "suspending sales at this time."
But, there are plenty of microshift components for sale through ebay and other internet sales.
Also, as many on these threads have indicated, Performance and Nashbar carry microshift under their own name brands...Forte' and Nashbar, respectively. For me, the Chinese companies have very good prices but the warranty and return issues are not worth the hassle. That being said, I know that many have had good experiences with overseas buying. Thanks everyone for their input and info, very helpful.


----------



## Agent319

I don't know $380 for new michroshift, seems high to me but I very seldom buy new stuff for my bike. Well I did buy new wheels for $85, Diodora shoes for $38, and M530 pedals for $41. Other than that the rest of the bike is used stuff. Heck I even rebuilt the 105 ST5600 left shifter that I purchased for $20. Just who I am.


----------



## skitorski

Just a scracthing - direct from China - They are from Taiwan, no ??


----------



## Randy99CL

I've been researching MicroShift for a couple of weeks. 99% of the reviews I've found have been positive and the few negatives have been suspiciously vague and unreliable and/or from shops that want to sell the other brands.

MicroSHIFT dot com is the new website and you can download a PDF catalog with info and specs. They make a wide range of products, including gear for 7, 8, and 9 speed, triples and bar-end shifters with a friction option for the left side.

I just ordered the standard Arsis set (levers, both derails) for $259.99 from bestderailleurstore dot com. Band-type FD adds $5 and shipping is $16 to US. This is the same "best_derailleur" company that is on fleabay but the prices are lower on their website.
I've traded a dozen emails with the owner, Patrick Chen, and he's been great and responds quickly. He is in California but explains that the parts are shipped from Taiwan (where they're manufactured) and should arrive here within 2 weeks. My set was shipped this past monday.

This is not a commercial ad as I have no interest or affiliation with any of these companies. I'm getting nothing for this endorsement. I'm just a regular guy who likes the product (so far) and Patrick and appreciate finding and sharing what I think is a good deal.

I really value the competition that MS is bringing to the market. I like good stuff but the prices have just gotten insane IMO. 

I just signed on here to respond to this thread but will be active and will write of my MS experiences as they unfold.


----------



## ldotmurray

I ordered 9 speed shifters for $120 with free shipping from Nashbar. I started installing them last night. I'll finish tonight and hopefully test it on Saturday.


----------



## stevoo

Certainly got my attention as they look promising.
How do they trim? Anyone use the triple version and does the front have trim in all three positions?


----------



## Randy99CL

stevoo said:


> Certainly got my attention as they look promising.
> How do they trim? Anyone use the triple version and does the front have trim in all three positions?


The Bona group is the highest level with a triple option and Patrick gave me a price of $240+shipping for the set. There are Centros and lesser levels available for fewer $$.

Email him at [email protected] dot com to ask him about the trim.


----------



## Zeet

Nice review Landshark'n!

Always wondered about Microshift...

Now, I know much more!

Thanx


----------



## vitin

pudntane said:


> hmmmm. well. yes. it is a "_website_" in the technical sense of the word. but....
> 
> all i'm saying, is: you wanna check your url? the "_website_" at "_MicroSHIFT dot com_" is what they call a "_domain name parking page_".


correct web page is microshift.com.tw


----------



## Randy99CL

phat.phuk said:


> Not so fast
> 
> I'm still not convinced that dude isn't trying to be a slickyboy with the fake web page


Wow, slickboy, really?

Sorry, I missed the tw on the end of the url.

As far as me spamming, nope, my conscience would bother me if I were hated by most of the world.
That's why I type email addys out like I did in post #11. Spammers (or their bots) cruise free forums collecting whatever valid addresses they can find. I don't want someone else getting on a spam list because of me.


----------



## Randy99CL

Actually, no, I don't have a habit of doing that.

This is the first time I've ever noticed a url that requires letters after the .com like that and I am genuinely surprised. I never have to type in a url, guess that's why I didn't notice. 

And what is the difference between a slickyboy and a slickboy? I'm sure that I'm neither of those. I'm sorry if my misspelling bothered you.

You don't have anything better to do than criticize me?


----------



## Randy99CL

I suppose I could make this clearer.

the url is microSHIFT -The best control system

Click the "Support" button at the top. Then click "catalogue" on the left side.
It took a while to load it over my DSL connection.
Click the download button (upper right) to save it to your drive.


----------



## Randy99CL

phat.phuk said:


> You are right. I don't.


I see you've not posted here much. I just signed on yesterday but have been on forums for years.

Someone who goes off-topic to name-call or criticize another is called a troll. It may seem like fun but they get a bad reputation, their posts get flagged and eventually they are banned.

As I said, I've been at this a long time, seen plenty of flame wars, and there is nothing that someone hiding behind a computer screen can say that would ever bother me in any way.

This terrific forum is here so we cyclists can communicate, give advice (when asked) and help each other. That's all I've been trying to do.

It helps to look at the title of the thread and if your response isn't addressing the topic then don't bother saying it.


----------

